# Switching from Lexapro(cipralex) to Celexa



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

My parmasist just called me and my insurance wont' cover my lexapro prescription. My docotr started me on it in August, he gave me enough samples to last untill now so this is the first time i've tried to use a prescriptions for it.The pharmasist said he called the doctor and he changed the prescription to Celexa. From what i've found on the internet celexa is kind of the first generation of lexapro. Do they work the same? The pharmasist said i dont' have to worry about weaning off the lexapro and just stop taking it when i run out and start the celexa. All he said was don't take them at the same time. I've always heard you need to wean off these types of drugs. Stupid insurance, Grrr!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually you don't have to do a wean off if you switch from one to the other.The wean off is when you stop taking them.Sometimes they will to a switch over to another drug with no wean when a different drug is easier to wean off (usually has a longer stay in the body so the transition to off the drug is more gradual).K.


----------

